# Server SSL

## akiross

Hola

dovrei installare un server SSL per gestirmi a distanza il PC.

Quale mi consigliate?

Ma soprattutto COME FACCIO??

Grazie

ciao

----------

## paolo

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Hola
> 
> dovrei installare un server SSL per gestirmi a distanza il PC.
> 
> Quale mi consigliate?
> ...

 

Forse intendi SSH.

```
# emerge openssh
```

 installerà il demone.

Devi poi generare le chiavi con il comando ssh-keygen.

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## akiross

ah gia

ssh  :Smile: 

... ma allora ssl cos'e'?

grazie

ciao

----------

## xlyz

secure socket layer

il sistema di criptazione usato dai browser (tra gli altri)

http://www.openssl.org/

----------

## akiross

Ho provato con la regola RTFM, ma a parte il fatto che non ho trovato il manuale per OpenSSH, ho provato a leggere Appunti di informatica libera, nella sezione di SSH, solo che non mi aiuta molto con il mio problema con le chiavi:

```

Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_key

Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key

Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key

Disabling protocol version 1. Could not load host key

Disabling protocol version 2. Could not load host key

sshd: no hostkeys available -- exiting.

```

questo suppongo significhi che devo usare ssh-keygen, il punto e' che non so come usarlo

che faccio?

Grazie

ciao

----------

## akiross

Ho provato con la regola RTFM, ma a parte il fatto che non ho trovato il manuale per OpenSSH, ho provato a leggere Appunti di informatica libera, nella sezione di SSH, solo che non mi aiuta molto con il mio problema con le chiavi:

```

Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_key

Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key

Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key

Disabling protocol version 1. Could not load host key

Disabling protocol version 2. Could not load host key

sshd: no hostkeys available -- exiting.

```

questo suppongo significhi che devo usare ssh-keygen, il punto e' che non so come usarlo

che faccio?

Grazie

ciao

----------

## Josuke

come lanci il demone ssh? con gentoo teoricamente se lo lanci con /etc/init.d/sshd start ti crea automaticamente le chiavi di cui hai bisogno...altrimenti te le puoi creare a mano con ssh-keygen

----------

## akiross

ho fatto con sshd start, e ha fatto da solo che mi hai detto tu

grazie 1G

ciao

----------

## paolo

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Ho provato con la regola RTFM, ma a parte il fatto che non ho trovato il manuale per OpenSSH, ho provato a leggere Appunti di informatica libera, nella sezione di SSH, solo che non mi aiuta molto con il mio problema con le chiavi:
> 
> ```
> 
> Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_key
> ...

 

Che fai? RTFM sul serio   :Smile: 

Su www.openssh.org c'è addirittura il manuale on-line.

Su http://lab.lugge.net/docs/ssh-HOWTO trovi quello che vorresti trovare leggendo l'url   :Very Happy: 

Se con google cerchi "ssh-keygen -" trovi tanta tanta roba...

Insomma... impegnati un pochino!   :Wink: 

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## akiross

Appunto  :Smile: 

Appunti di informatica libera li ho trovati su google dopo la ricerca ssh-keygen  :Smile: 

cmq, hai ragione   :Embarassed: 

----------

